# Problème recherche Google avec Safari



## Hinch (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème avec safari depuis quelques temps.
Quand je fais une recherche sur google en tapant les mots clés sur la barre d'adresse (de Safari), tout fonctionne normalement.
Cependant, quand je tape les mots clés directement sur le site, la recherche s'affiche normalement, ensuite je clique sur le site correspondant à ma recherche et quand je retourne sur ma page de recherche, les mots de recherche ne sont plus les mêmes. Ils correspondent à la dernière recherche effectués sur la barre d'adresse de Safari et non sur le site de Google.

Quelqu'un à t il une solution pour remédier à ce problème puisque cela m'oblige à retaper à chaque fois l'intitulé de ma recherche.

Merci d'avance.
Cordialement,

Hinch


----------



## quark67 (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour, cela semble être le comportement habituel de Safari ou Google, car ça le fait pareil chez moi.
Pour ma part, si je pense avoir à revenir sur la page de recherche de Google, au lieu de cliquer directement sur un lien dans les résultats, je fais un clic droit « Ouvrir le lien dans une nouvelle fenêtre ». Ainsi ma fenêtre de résultats Google est préservée.


----------



## Hinch (1 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse !
A vrai dire, je le faisais déjà, mais ça résoud pas mon problème et c'est vraiment pas pratique...
D'autres idées?
Merci d'avance


----------



## subsole (1 Septembre 2012)

Hinch a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse !
> A vrai dire, je le faisais déjà, mais ça résoud pas mon problème et c'est vraiment pas pratique...
> D'autres idées?
> Merci d'avance



Bonjour 
Il y a un sujet similaire => http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/barre-de-recherche-safari-6-bug-1196322.html?, inutile d'en ouvrir un second, surtout si ça ne résous pas le problème.


----------



## otgl (2 Septembre 2012)

Hinch a dit:


> Cependant, quand je tape les mots clés directement sur le site, la recherche s'affiche normalement, ensuite je clique sur le site correspondant à ma recherche et quand je retourne sur ma page de recherche, les mots de recherche ne sont plus les mêmes.



C'est un effet de la recherche instantanée, je crois. Il faut:


Aller à http://www.google.ca/preferences?hl=fr
Choisir "Ne jamais afficher les résultats de la recherche instantanée".


----------



## Hinch (5 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour
> Il y a un sujet similaire => http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/barre-de-recherche-safari-6-bug-1196322.html?, inutile d'en ouvrir un second, surtout si ça ne résous pas le problème.



Comment aller sur un sujet similaire qui n'a pas encore été créé ? J'ai créé la discussion le 26/08 et mon collègue le 31/08...

Bref, le problème n'a pas été solutionné et bloquer les cookies n'y change rien...

En revanche, la MODIFICATION DES PREFERENCES DANS GOOGLE FONCTIONNE, il faut juste aller dans les préférences FRANÇAISES de GOOGLE.

Merci OTGL


----------



## subsole (6 Septembre 2012)

Hinch a dit:


> Comment aller sur un sujet similaire qui n'a pas encore été créé ? J'ai créé la discussion le 26/08 et mon collègue le 31/08...
> 
> Bref, le problème n'a pas été solutionné et bloquer les cookies n'y change rien...
> 
> ...


:rose:
Désolé,_ javapobienvu_, effectivement tu étais le premier :rateau:


----------

